
Develop Now with ClojureScript for React Native - mfikes
http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2015-07-19-develop-now-with-clojurescript-for-react-native.html
======
hellofunk
I just want to say..... this is really, really beautiful stuff.

~~~
mfikes
Thanks :) This stuff is coming together fast now. Android should be available
soon as well. :)

------
olivergeorge
Love that workflow demo!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci4uviG8S0o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci4uviG8S0o)

------
mfikes
Author here. Willing to answer questions.

